# Girvan Harbour/Esplanade ?



## jagmanx (Mar 27, 2019)

Does not feature any more ?
Have the dreaded "No overnighting" signs appeared.

Would be a shame..A good deal of room, water & toilets and I suspect the town would welcome passing trade.
Easy walk to all services/shops.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Mar 27, 2019)

*CU Girvan 1* and *CU Girvan 2* are still showing in our POI`s so i presume they are still usable.

P.S.

I keep our POi`s as up to date as possible and always update when POI Admin ( Chris ) says they are available    :hammer:


----------



## jagmanx (Mar 27, 2019)

*Thanks*

Doh !

Not all the categories were active

They are now
This is the one I like
CU Girvan 1 (Ayrshire)

Latitude = 55.243868
Longitude = -4.862319

Route = Knockcushan Street
District = Gateshead District
Locality = Girvan
Post Town = Girvan
Postcode = KA26 9AJ

Rating = 0


----------



## Wooie1958 (Mar 27, 2019)

A simple mistake, it can happen to anyone       :wave:


----------



## The laird (Mar 27, 2019)

jagmanx said:


> Doh !
> 
> Not all the categories were active
> 
> ...



Ask Andy /Janet to look if they venture there as in the area


----------



## jagmanx (Mar 27, 2019)

*Yes*



The laird said:


> Ask Andy /Janet to look if they venture there as in the area



I have recommended it as you get a great view of Ailsa Craig.


----------



## jann (Mar 27, 2019)

There about a month ago, no problems


----------



## Nabsim (Mar 27, 2019)

Yeah we were there a few weeks ago and all okay then. Think Annie was there a week or so before me as well


----------



## andyjanet (Mar 27, 2019)

Heading down there tomorrow! Will report back as to the signs, off to build a sandcastle @ Ayr now


----------



## The laird (Mar 27, 2019)

Nabsim said:


> Yeah we were there a few weeks ago and all okay then. Think Annie was there a week or so before me as well



If annie was there that would suggest  ————————


----------



## andyjanet (Mar 28, 2019)

No problems at Girvan just says no HGV at the seafront, I’m gonna chance it


----------

